# KUALA LUMPUR | Novo Ampang | 100m | 39 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

39 fl Service Residence coming in 2013


rizalhakim said:


> 2 New projects in Jln Ampang...
> 
> 1.39storey
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=462046&S=S
> ...












http://www.alfranko.com.my/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

NOVO Ampang is a 38-storey block of luxuriously stylish studio apartments located along Jalan Ampang, designed to appeal to young urbanites working around the city centre. It encompasses approximately 398 units of 1 and 2-bedroom apartments with built-ups that range from 691 to 850 sq. ft. There are two retail lots conveniently located on the ground floor and a wide array of contemporary lifestyle options, which include a swimming pool, transient office, pampering studio cum laundry, state-of-the-art mini theater, gymnasium overlooking the KL skyline, childcare centre, convenience store and a sky bar on the 31st floor with sweeping views of the city. NOVO Ampang features a 3-tier security system with 24-hour security, CCTVs at strategic 

http://www.alfranko.com.my/

Official Site
www.novo.com.my


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

This is very nice! It looks like a great addition to the skyline!


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

http://youtu.be/JoCGbN9GjwQ


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

reka-tropics said:


> is it the old Caltex gas station..or the open area just opp Glenigles?
> 
> from NOVO.co.my


-----


----------



## Jerrodwhite (May 30, 2013)

That is an excellent building..sure does it will attract a lot of youth...this is the real picture of the building right?


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup Inspired by TRON..lol


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

--


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## WanFlyStudio (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

T/O












__





NOVO RÉSERVE KUALA LUMPUR







www.novo.com.my


----------

